

Practical web programming with PLT Scheme - Serving XHTML - geon
http://www.topmost.se/personal/articles/web-programming-with-plt-scheme/serving-xhtml.htm

======
sharkbrainguy
This is a good article but don't forget you can use template files out of the
box now, your designers will prefer it... even if they are you.

[http://jay-mccarthy.blogspot.com/2008/11/templates-in-plt-we...](http://jay-
mccarthy.blogspot.com/2008/11/templates-in-plt-web-server.html)

The only downside is that the "template language" is in fact scheme with a
specialised reader so the templates have access to the entire language. Not
entirely optimal.

